# Animals



## Jon (Feb 5, 2009)

So, You are with a 3rd service BLS service on a fire standby, and all is well... fire is under control, looks like it was a room and contents or similar.

As per SOP and routine practice, Ambulance is staged approx. 1 block from incident, out of the way of incoming apparatus and not blocked by incoming hose lays. BLS kit and burn kit are on stretcher and crew is wearing EMS turnout coats and have helmets. Crew and equipment are staged out of the way on the sidewalk on the A side of the building. EMS is monitoring both Dispatch channel and Simplex Fireground channel.

FD then calls on the fireground channel for EMS to the front door.

On arrival, you find your Pt. is a 4y/o black Labrador Retriever. Firefighters state that the house was very smoky and that there was no one home and primary/secondary searches are negative except for this and 1 other dog.

No firefighter injuries... fire is out, overhaul is ongoing.

Firefighters want to "see if you can help the dog"

Driver goes back to ambulance for a kit donated by local SPCA with "animal" O2 masks.


Now What?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 5, 2009)

*What are your dept protocols?*

I knew of an ER that treated a toy poodle once on a very quiet night.

My personal thought is that if everything that the dog touches is disposable and out of the unit, then what the heck unless they are wondering who gets the bill.

A couple of years ago I met a guy from the SF Bay area who was running a fledgling animal ambulance service, had a used stretch Ford van etc.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

Give the poor puppy O2 and transport to a vet :[


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 5, 2009)

A couple years ago, I was brought a cat from a trailer fire by one of the firefighters.  Similar to your scenario, the cat was the only patient.  I gave it O2 via a peds NRB, and animal control was contacted.  They then transported the cat to a vet for evaluation.

Fortunately, I work for a department that supports us doing what we can for family pets, as long as there are no humans that need attended to.  I know not all departments/services are so understanding though, and have heard plenty of stories of crews getting reprimanded for "wasting supplies" or other "issues" when making the choice to help out the family dog or cat.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 5, 2009)

we've routinely given blow by O2 to animals. Not had a lot of luck with the final outcome though.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 5, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> A couple years ago, I was brought a cat from a trailer fire by one of the firefighters.  Similar to your scenario, the cat was the only patient.  I gave it O2 via a peds NRB, and animal control was contacted.  They then transported the cat to a vet for evaluation.
> 
> Fortunately, I work for a department that supports us doing what we can for family pets, as long as there are no humans that need attended to.  I know not all departments/services are so understanding though, and have heard plenty of stories of crews getting reprimanded for "wasting supplies" or other "issues" when making the choice to help out the family dog or cat.



That is what I would do.

Farva


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 6, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> A couple years ago, I was brought a cat from a trailer fire by one of the firefighters.  Similar to your scenario, the cat was the only patient.  I gave it O2 via a peds NRB, and animal control was contacted.  They then transported the cat to a vet for evaluation.
> 
> Fortunately, I work for a department that supports us doing what we can for family pets, as long as there are no humans that need attended to.  I know not all departments/services are so understanding though, and have heard plenty of stories of crews getting reprimanded for "wasting supplies" or other "issues" when making the choice to help out the family dog or cat.



 Hey as long as you are still available to take care of any human patients why not at least try. Just think of the great P.R.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 6, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Hey as long as you are still available to take care of any human patients why not at least try. Just think of the great P.R.



there was a FF last year that save a kitty after a fire in New Bedford and became a big Hero. He had his picture in the paper and everything.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 7, 2009)

Us: Radio from B-350
Radio: Go ahead B-350
Us: Show us transporting Pri 1 to xxx hospital
Radio: Ok, thought you said no patients and you were clear?
Us: Negative, we have a golden retriever with DIB.

I can just picture some crazed out day that this will be overheard on the radio...


I would absolutely LOVE to call the hospital with that report too and be able to see their faces when they hear it

xxx ER xxxER B-350 enroute P-1 traffic how do you copy?  They do their thing
Good evening, EMT bobo onboard with a 4-Zero Four Y/O M lab *woof* mix with a chief complaint of smoke inhalation.  Current vitals are 262/148 P is 142 Resp 46 and panting labored.  Patient is being given 15 l/min o2 via woof mask.  If you do not require anything further *woof woof* we will see you in about 5.

I honestly wonder what they would do...


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 7, 2009)

*I bet there are health dept regs against it. (rats)*

What if the fire was in a stable and the victim was a multimillion dollar racehorse? Bet that would be different!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> What if the fire was in a stable and the victim was a multimillion dollar racehorse? Bet that would be different!




"Control this is unit 123"
"This is control. Go ahead 123"
"Ummmmm...can you page out back-up? We are going to need lift assist."


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 7, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "Control this is unit 123"
> "This is control. Go ahead 123"
> "Ummmmm...can you page out back-up? We are going to need lift assist."



umm... have the cop shoot it. I don't think the horse will fit in the back of the truck.:sad:


----------



## Hockey (Feb 7, 2009)

When I was working on the fire department before moving, I recall a fire at a farm where they lost 3 cows.  I remember one of the Lt's saying asking the chief how he liked his meat haha

Last time he did that


----------



## marineman (Feb 8, 2009)

Our company requires 2 large and 2 small animal O2 masks to be carried on every ambulance and we do treat pets since to most they are part of the family. On that particular call I would provide O2 and if fire was releasing us we would transport to the animal hospital, if fire was not releasing us we would have called the animal hospital to come pick up the dog. Yes we are limited in what we can do for pets but it will make a world of difference to the family if you at least try.

One case that comes to mind is a man out for an evening jog with his dog. Both got hit by a car, patient was critical, no time to hang out and wait for someone else to transport the dog so we put the dog on the bench, human on the cot and treated both. One of the medics I was riding with that day spent 5 years as a vet. assistant and was somehow able to start an IV on the dog. She had the dog on O2, IV and one leg was splinted when we arrived at the hospital. Me and the other medic tended to the human patient and he got pretty much the same treatment. We got to the hospital we unloaded the human, gave the report and were cleared by dispatch to run 10-33 (lights and sirens) over to the animal hospital to offload our second patient. 

It all depends on your service but yes in my area they are very animal friendly.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 8, 2009)

marineman said:


> Our company requires 2 large and 2 small animal O2 masks to be carried on every ambulance and we do treat pets since to most they are part of the family. On that particular call I would provide O2 and if fire was releasing us we would transport to the animal hospital, if fire was not releasing us we would have called the animal hospital to come pick up the dog. Yes we are limited in what we can do for pets but it will make a world of difference to the family if you at least try.
> 
> One case that comes to mind is a man out for an evening jog with his dog. Both got hit by a car, patient was critical, no time to hang out and wait for someone else to transport the dog so we put the dog on the bench, human on the cot and treated both. One of the medics I was riding with that day spent 5 years as a vet. assistant and was somehow able to start an IV on the dog. She had the dog on O2, IV and one leg was splinted when we arrived at the hospital. Me and the other medic tended to the human patient and he got pretty much the same treatment. We got to the hospital we unloaded the human, gave the report and were cleared by dispatch to run 10-33 (lights and sirens) over to the animal hospital to offload our second patient.
> 
> It all depends on your service but yes in my area they are very animal friendly.




Awww. So what was the outcome?


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 8, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> umm... have the cop shoot it. I don't think the horse will fit in the back of the truck.:sad:



on 2nd thought...

Operations, PB66...
PB66...
Uh... can you respond a flatbed to our location. We have an injured horse. Call animal control while you are at it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

In the Seattle area, we'd call these guys.

Seattle Veterinary Specialists in Kirkland has the region's first pet ambulance. It has been remodeled and comes with an oxygen chamber. The pet ambulance, purchased from Pierce County, was used to serve people in Gig Harbor for 10 years.


----------



## marineman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Awww. So what was the outcome?



Both patients made it but the dog was a little worse for wear. Dog ended up dying about a year later.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2009)

Do they respond with lights and sirens?

Do you guys seriously call them?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2009)

Jon said:


> Do they respond with lights and sirens?
> 
> Do you guys seriously call them?




They don't run code, nor IMO, should any pet ambulance ever run code.

And no... we don't call them for emergent cases. <_< However, they will respond if a pet owner calls. They do mostly IFT for pets. The facility that runs the rig is a "critical care" facilty and they transport animanls that are in need of emergency surgery or treatment.

As an aside, SVS is where I brought my dog for emergency surgey, and the docs there are GREAT.


----------



## ruffems (Feb 11, 2009)

took care of a dog one night,  smoke inhalation and burns over lower body.  Vet came out to scene and euthanized the dog.  3rd degree burns over 40% of it's body.  bad sad deal.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Feb 13, 2009)

At one of my first fires my partner & I pulled an older black lab from the house.  She was barely awake, actually nipped at us as we carried her.  EMS on scene gave blow-by and bought the pooch another couple days.  I'd admit she wasn't in the greatest health prior to her eventual demise.  Since then we have been coined the K9 Rescue Team.

Recently, at some airway training, we were discussing difficult intubations.  Apparently dogs are fairly easy to tube by straightening the throat and moving the tongue.  The trachea is visible and easily approached.  Heresay, of course.  I've never done it.  I do feel if need be I wouldn't hesitate to give 'er a shot.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 14, 2009)

Capt.Hook said:


> Recently, at some airway training, we were discussing difficult intubations.  Apparently dogs are fairly easy to tube by straightening the throat and moving the tongue.  The trachea is visible and easily approached.  Heresay, of course.  I've never done it.  I do feel if need be I wouldn't hesitate to give 'er a shot.



I have never done a dog, but we did an intubation lab in medic class where we intubated kittens.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I have never done a dog, but we did an intubation lab in medic class where we intubated kittens.



There was a school in the area that did that until one of the students claimed PTSD from it and whined to PETA. So, they can't intubate a sedated and about to be put down cat, but they think they can handle EMS. Hmmmm.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 14, 2009)

All of our kittens were adopted out to homes.  One of the girls I work with that was in the class before me adopted her kitten.  She named it Ketamine.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 16, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I have never done a dog, but we did an intubation lab in medic class where we intubated kittens.



Were the kittens sedated?  Seems like they would wriggle around and all.  Did you intubate them for a while and then they came back around??  Kittens heart rates are fast like babies.

P.S. what is in your dog's mouth?  a chew bone?


----------



## yogakat (Feb 20, 2009)

our local red cross offers an animal first aid course (cpr is part of it, too).  i've taken it before and am taking it again next month.  certainly can't hurt...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2009)

yogakat said:


> certainly can't hurt...



Unless the pet bites you when you're doing mouth to maw breathing.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Wouldn't that be mouth to snout?


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

marineman said:


> One of the medics I was riding with that day spent 5 years as a vet. assistant and was somehow able to start an IV on the dog.



vet techs are awesome, i've never seen them miss an iv on my dog before.


----------

